# 622 - Component vs HDMI



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Quick question for anyone who might know... will the 622 output 720p/1080i via component or will it be artificially downgraded and only allow HD resolutions via HDMI? 

My TV has DVI, so I could use an HDMI-DVI converter, but for whatever reason DVI signals look far worse on my set than component signals (lots of artifacts, etc.)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Every HD STB that I know of can output 720p/1080i on its component output.

On my TV it is very hard to see any difference between the HDMI and component inputs using the same HD STB (a Sony DHG-HDD500). I wonder if there is a problem with your DVI input.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

jakattak said:


> Quick question for anyone who might know... will the 622 output 720p/1080i via component or will it be artificially downgraded and only allow HD resolutions via HDMI?
> 
> My TV has DVI, so I could use an HDMI-DVI converter, but for whatever reason DVI signals look far worse on my set than component signals (lots of artifacts, etc.)


It should be able to output 720p/1080i via component. The 942 does this and from what I've read here and seen in pictures it will be the same. If the 622 comes with the same packaging as the 942 you will get an HDMI cable and an HDMI -> DVI adapter so you'd be set.

I'm sure this will all be spelled out when it's actually released.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Component on the new ViP-211 goes up to 1080i ... there is no way that 1080i will not be available on the component of the ViP-622.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks, everyone for the quick replies. I know the 622 is based off the 942, but didn't know if the 942 would output HD via component. This is definitely good news.

As far as the DVI connection on my set having something wrong, I won't rule that out. I've used very rarely in the past year (set is about to be 1 yr old in the next few days) but don't have anything currently outputing DVI that I can test it with


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

jakattak said:


> Thanks, everyone for the quick replies. I know the 622 is based off the 942, but didn't know if the 942 would output HD via component. This is definitely good news.
> 
> As far as the DVI connection on my set having something wrong, I won't rule that out. I've used very rarely in the past year (set is about to be 1 yr old in the next few days) but don't have anything currently outputing DVI that I can test it with


The DVI sends the digital bit stream, uncompressed to your display. Your TV converts the signal to what you see. Component cable sends an analog signal, that has been converted by the set top box to the display. It is possible to have a poor image with DVI, if the set has poor scaling, but this is very unusual.


----------



## rbyers (Jan 15, 2004)

jakattak said:


> Thanks, everyone for the quick replies. I know the 622 is based off the 942, but didn't know if the 942 would output HD via component. This is definitely good news.
> 
> As far as the DVI connection on my set having something wrong, I won't rule that out. I've used very rarely in the past year (set is about to be 1 yr old in the next few days) but don't have anything currently outputing DVI that I can test it with


Most HDTVs that are more than a couple of years old don't have any HD inputs other than component. So any mfg who builds a HDMI/DVI box that doesn't support component will probably have a bunch of unhappy customers.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

rbyers said:


> Most HDTVs that are more than a couple of years old don't have any HD inputs other than component. So any mfg who builds a HDMI/DVI box that doesn't support component will probably have a bunch of unhappy customers.


And it is signed sealed and delivered that it will be required, if the movie studio asks for it, for any non digital out to a display device be downconverted to 540p.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

James Long said:


> ... there is no way that 1080i will not be available on the component of the ViP-622.


James,

Is this your opinion or a verifiable fact? This is part of my upcoming buying decision.

George


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Fact.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

waxdonuts said:


> James,
> 
> Is this your opinion or a verifiable fact? This is part of my upcoming buying decision.
> 
> George


I don't have a 622 to try so I can't demonstrate that James is correct. I do know that it would take work by Dish S/W engineers to disable the HD output for the component side. I myself would not hesistate to purchase a 622 since I know it's identical to the 942 with a couple of minor additions(an MPEG 4 accessory decoder chip being the primary one). I am sure the component output will be HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you _had_ a 622 you would be quite elite (at the moment). 
The component outputs are full HD.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> And it is signed sealed and delivered that it will be required, if the movie studio asks for it, for any non digital out to a display device be downconverted to 540p.


This may help. And it's going to hurt:

http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6300812.html


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I smell a class action lawsuit. A long, drawn-out one, just to the lawyers' liking.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The problem with all the down-converting talk is... they are virtually killing their major market!

Think about it... The early adopters are the only folk who will be willing to purchase the new HD-DVD players at $500+ and HD-DVD movies at probably $25+... BUT the early adopters are the same people who have the 2+ year old TVs that only have analog component inputs for HD!

Recent TVs that have HDMI have been generally less-expensive... so I suspect those will be the same people who will want to wait and let HD-DVD (or Blu-Ray or whatever) fight things out and prices come down.

All that will happen is a bunch of us will be mad and not buy the new hardware or movies... and that is not a smart move for people wanting to sell stuff!


----------



## Neilh (Nov 22, 2005)

What happens when you feed off of the 622 by componenet to a scaler to a CRT proj. in a 16 x 9 format??? Will it be SD or HD???My 5000 works fine but I am feeding the scaler by S video now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The component output on the 622 *IS* HD ... all the way up to 1080i.
What happens after that HD output is up to you. E* is giving you HD.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

What the programmers give you is what you get, not what the equipment is capable of. Too make matters worse, the broadcast flag is around the corner.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Neilh: If they really do downconvert the component output, and you feed that to a scaler, the result will be Crud-D.

Some of us have HDTVs with only one HDMI input. So we could plug in the VIP622 or the Blu-ray, but not both (assuming component output downrezzing). Or we can get an HDMI switcher, not cheap, and hope it works ok with the handshaking.

I suspect turning on the image constraint business will be another Sony Root Kit debacle.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is the official blurb straight from the Echostar Tech portal page on the 622:

Connectivity
Front Panel
(1) USB 2.0 port for future use
(1) Smart Card Slot
IR Blast and Receive
Back Panel
(2) Satellite antenna inputs, blue F-connector
(1) TV antenna/cable input for digital off-air broadcasts, black F-connector
UHF remote antenna input
3-prong power cord
(1) HDTV Digital Audio/Video output (HDTV TV1)
*(1) Set Y/Pb/Pr High-Definition Component analog output (HDTV TV1)*
(1) S-Video output (TV1)
(2) Set RCA-type audio/video outputs (SDTV TV1, TV2)
(1) Optical Dolby Digital/PCM digital output (TV1)
(1) Shared modulated TV Set stereo output (TV1, TV2) ch.21-69 Air, ch.73-125 Cable
(1) Telephone Jack
(1) USB 2.0 port for future use


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> This may help. And it's going to hurt:
> 
> http://www.videobusiness.com/article/CA6300812.html


I read about that too but it only applies to HD-DVD, not the 622. The broadcast flag can certainly apply for the 622 but I'm optimistic that it won't be used much. Which means I'll plug my HD-DVD player to the DVI input on my projector and the 622 to component.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

kmcnamara said:


> I read about that too but it only applies to HD-DVD, not the 622. The broadcast flag can certainly apply for the 622 but I'm optimistic that it won't be used much. Which means I'll plug my HD-DVD player to the DVI input on my projector and the 622 to component.


That has to do with Movies downconverting to 540p. While it could be used with DVHS, HDVD, and Blu-Ray, couldn't it also be used with other devices?


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

olgeezer said:


> That has to do with Movies downconverting to 540p. While it could be used with DVHS, HDVD, and Blu-Ray, couldn't it also be used with other devices?


While it _could,_ the article specifically mentioned that this was an agreement among device makers that will be using AACS (Advanced Access Content System), which was created for HD-DVD and BluRay. I don't see E* or D* agreeing to implement something like this, since doing so would cost them additional $$$.


----------

